

Show HN: Track social sharing and community sentiment on HN and reddit - tgallant
http://stats.timgallant.us/

======
bilalhusain
Nice implementation, simple and helpful UI (specially "Need help? try these
links.")!

A glitch: I entered [http://www.megacz.com/berkeley/coq-in-
ghc/](http://www.megacz.com/berkeley/coq-in-ghc/) and it says 'This link has
not been posted to reddit.'

A suggestion: Can you add a URL route to automatically initialize the lookup.
Eg. /?url={url} or #{url}. Its handy for sharing.

A question: Which sentiment analysis library are you using. It seems to be
classifying the comments on the mentioned link as negative.

Edit: Alright, looks like [https://raw.githubusercontent.com/tgallant/blog-
checker/mast...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/tgallant/blog-
checker/master/inputs/scores.txt) is being used to calculate the score.

~~~
tgallant
Thanks! I'll look into setting up a URL route for easier sharing. Also, here
is the code that handles the sentiment analysis
[https://github.com/tgallant/blog-
checker/blob/master/src/blo...](https://github.com/tgallant/blog-
checker/blob/master/src/blog_checker/sentiment.clj)

~~~
bilalhusain
It looks like you are tokenizing scores file too. That way the prefix
information will be lost. As an example,

    
    
        admir* 3
        amaz* 3
        interest* 2
    

should add up positive scores to words starting with admir|amaz|interest.

------
brotoss
The link bar says "Enter in you[sic]URL here"

You should have the reddit posts sort so the ones with the most upvotes sit on
top rather all the way at the bottom

------
goldhand
Awesome work guys!

